# SolenTTeers May Meet 10-05-06



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

PC world Hedge End and then on to the Pots.
Times to be posted nearer the time.
Who's first then?


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry to put a downer on things but May is the 5th month :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Johnwx said:


> Sorry to put a downer on things but May is the 5th month :wink:


I knew that :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh no, it clashes with the Guildford meet


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Jog really wanted to go to your next meet as I missed the last one as you did, hows the foot by the way? but bit hard now considering you are having your meet on the same evening as ours.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I still intend to go to the Guildford meet on the 10th.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Good news for those that like curries They are back on at the Pots
cheers
billp


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Vic - how about having a combined meet????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am game for Guildford.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Mark

Now that would be Great so if you join us in May, I and I hope other Surrey owners will come down and play with you lot in June.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi di ho....... 

I should be around for either the Guilford or the Pots meet.

Would be nice to go all the back roads to Guildford.

I would be more than happy to do a point to point route for some spirited driving on the way :wink:

Say Hedge End - Wickham - A32 then A272 to Petersfield - B2070 to Haselmere - A286 to Godalming - A3100 Guildford.

I have a few 2 way radios to for the front and back cars to ensure we can all stick together!

Just a thought..............


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Jibberingloon said:


> Hi di ho.......
> 
> I should be around for either the Guilford or the Pots meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Jog said:


> Sounds great


 

But ive just noticed........... I'm on holiday with the girlfriend in Madeira

Bugger!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

You plumb :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Some bad news on the Pots



Hampshire Chronicle said:


> REAL ale lovers will raise their glasses and drown their sorrows following an annoucement that the Cheriton Brewhouse is to close.
> 
> Established in 1993 next to the village pub the Flower Pots Inn, the timber-clad microbrewery has produced several award-winning tipples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

OH bugger............

I had really enjoyed my pint of Real Ale and also was pleasently suprised by the price.

I was looking forward to sink a few more over the coming months.........


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Great idea to combine the meets! Would be excellent to see all the SolenTTeers at Guildford 

... and it'll nearly be my birthday then too! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Great idea to combine the meets! Would be excellent to see all the SolenTTeers at Guildford
> 
> ... and it'll nearly be my birthday then too! [smiley=jester.gif]


So you will be bring the cake along? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hopefully count me in and I will check with Helen too..

Guildlford from Hampshire? Mmm think that was my idea ages ago as both venues were slowing down with attendance...

Come on you lot out there get your cars out and meet us all !

Nice roads for wizzing up to Guildford too, great pub (Out and Out?) good cheap food too if you get the midweek special..

Also getting the G lot down South next month is great too (all 2 of them...)

:roll:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can I come?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can I come?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Can I come?


Of course you can Guy. You had better be lead car so you set the pace :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hahahaha - you taking the mickey out of my diesel???


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

For all you Solentteers the Guilford meet is at Newlands Corner GU4 8SE it was where the original Surrey meet took place about 5 years ago.

Look forward to greeting you all

Vic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttvic said:


> For all you Solentteers the Guilford meet is at Newlands Corner GU4 8SE it was where the original Surrey meet took place about 5 years ago.
> 
> Look forward to greeting you all
> 
> Vic


 Is this a pub? My satnav doesnt know postcodes..address?


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

No, this isn't a pub, just a local beauty spot.

We went to the Onslow Arms after this meet, about a couple of miles away.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I,m confused (easily done)would love to join you. Can some explain in simple terms where and when we (solentters) are going to start from


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Unless someone tells us different, I will be at PC World. From there we can head up towards Guildford very easily.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Unless someone tells us different, I will be at PC World. From there we can head up towards Guildford very easily.


Me too Richard, at 7pm?

PM sent :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ttvic said:


> For all you Solentteers the Guilford meet is at Newlands Corner GU4 8SE it was where the original Surrey meet took place about 5 years ago.
> 
> Look forward to greeting you all
> 
> Vic


Newlands is bloody miles away from Godalming! Are you sure you're having it there Vic? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey Neil, are you joining us ?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > For all you Solentteers the Guilford meet is at Newlands Corner GU4 8SE it was where the original Surrey meet took place about 5 years ago.
> ...


Yes Newlands Corner it is Neil,and it's only 4 miles east of Guildford

Look forward to seeing you


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > For all you Solentteers the Guilford meet is at Newlands Corner GU4 8SE it was where the original Surrey meet took place about 5 years ago.
> ...


Yes Newlands Corner it is Neil,and it's only 4 miles east of Guildford

Look forward to seeing you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chance will be a fine thing :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I said chance would be a fine thing! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Unless someone tells us different, I will be at PC World. From there we can head up towards Guildford very easily.
> ...


7p.m at "where in the World"


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Where in the World" - "PC World"

Very tuneful melody !!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Chance will be a fine thing :lol:


You bring your sanitary towels John and I'll bring myself!! :wink:

Arrangements made, babysitter lined up, girlfriend invited, car will be waxed to within an inch of it's life and as long as it doesn't p1ss it down .....I'll be there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its been a long time Neil, how will i recognise you? :?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Where should the Aussie from Winchester meet you?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Steve, its 7pm at PC World at Hedge End , thats behind Marks and Spensors


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

What route are you taking as I can't get to Hedge End by 7. Should be able to pick you up along the way though.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Richard or Mark will be doing the route... lets see what they say. I guess it would be Hedge End to Botley B3035 to Bishops Waltham B3035 to A32 North to Alton then A31 to Guildford ?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

In that case, how about the intersection of the A272 and the A32. The pub there is called the West Meon Hut.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh there is a gas station opposite by the lights..sounds good to me,lets see what the lads say mate


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds great John. I dont know that side of the water particularly well (I be from the forest see*) so quite happy to let you lead the way.

* said in a country bumpkin accent.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Its been a long time Neil, how will i recognise you? :?


Cheeky fooker!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jog said:


> Sounds great John. I dont know that side of the water particularly well (I be from the forest see*) so quite happy to let you lead the way.
> 
> * said in a country bumpkin accent.


Lets see how you squeel boy ! :twisted:

OK then I can get us to Steve and then North to the A31 , dont know where we are going after though... :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Its been a long time Neil, how will i recognise you? :?
> ...


Oh I see, I will look out for a cheeky fooker then


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I look forward to seeing a few of you then just to show off my new wheels....................


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you guys tonight. No idea where "Newlands Corner" is...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> See you guys tonight. No idea where "Newlands Corner" is...


Richard this might help you

The location of the meet is at Newlands Corner - Vistors Centre Drove Road Shere, Drove Road is just of the A25 
Please check Multimap postcode GU4 8SE

See you this evening Vic


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Gutted. :x

Cant make tonight. I have got to meet with some clients at the Safety Expo at the NEC in the morning and have to do some "networking" with them tonight in Rugby :?

Can someone please take a few photos 

Have a great meet and I hope to see you all next month.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Cheers Vic, map printed out


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Gutted. :x
> 
> Cant make tonight. I have got to meet with some clients at the Safety Expo at the NEC in the morning and have to do some "networking" with them tonight in Rugby :?
> 
> ...


Or is it a matter you have to stay in to watch the final of the Apprentice :wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I can now make it to Hedge End for 7. See you there.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted. :x
> ...


Yep, I will miss that too but i was going to record it anyway.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Richard in Marks absence can you take the lead as I have no idea where we are heading.

8)

So 7 pm tonight Wahay its gonna be warm and sunny too!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS Note to us all...

B R I N G - C A M E R A !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Richard in Marks absence can you take the lead as I have no idea where we are heading.
> 
> 8)
> 
> So 7 pm tonight Wahay its gonna be warm and sunny too!


Dont rub it in, I am taking the TT to Rugby, and my colleague for work will be bringing his too so we will have a separate SolenTTeers on Tour mini meet :lol:

Sorry again guys but work has to come first sometimes :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PS Note to us all...
> 
> B R I N G - C A M E R A !


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Q. If your colleague has a TT, can you bring him to a meet?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Q. If your colleague has a TT, can you bring him to a meet?


He has been in the past. Laurie, part time pilot, Silver V6 and hair :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He of plane(s) owning fame who flies from Stubbington ... :?:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Richard in Marks absence can you take the lead as I have no idea where we are heading.
> 
> 8)
> 
> So 7 pm tonight Wahay its gonna be warm and sunny too!


Scenic route (A32 - A31 etc) or fast route (A3)? I would prefer the scenic one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh the pretty one mate


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Yeh the pretty one mate


Taking in a few World Cup games on the way?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Lets go scenic. Hedge End, Bishop's Waltham, Corhampton, A32, A31


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well.....................

What did we all think then ?

Or are you all still driving back from "Up North" :lol:

Racer Richard and I got back in 20 mins :roll:

Nice evening thanks all, *MARK * the pics are all on the Guildfoprd thread so far.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

yep. great trip. really enjoyed the drive up... all of it from start to finish. could have had longer at the pub, but i guess it was getting late.

should/would definitely do it again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Well.....................
> 
> What did we all think then ?
> 
> ...


Moi, Racer, blimey mate pot calling... comes to mind :roll:

Nice diversion around the roundabout as well, was the sat nav faulty?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Well.....................
> 
> What did we all think then ?
> 
> ...


Looks like a great meet. Sorry again for not making it.
Will do my best to make the next one. It would be great if the Guildford crew can make it down to us.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry that I missed out guys. I had to work late and to be honest forgot until half way home, by which time was already 8:30 so I wouldn't have made it in time anyway.

Hopefully my new job wil have calmed down for the next one

Guy


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Richard stated at the Guildford meet that your next meet will be in Petersfield at a pub with no name. If that is the case you might get a few from the Surrey area attending.

So Mark you better get your events secretary on the case.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheeky sod, whats he doing on our thread :lol:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Still... Petersfield would be nice for me. The drive from Winchester along the A272 is great fun.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> Still... Petersfield would be nice for me. The drive from Winchester along the A272 is great fun.


See you on 7th June then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Here


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Doh


----------

